# Christmas Presents are Done! Now the Aftermath



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

For the last few weeks I've been working in the shop between 6 and 8 hours per day, over and above taking care of my job here at the old campground.
This is what it looks like now that all the Christmas gifts are made.









Another angle









and another









and finally the employee:









She had a rough time, what with chasing the cords and the wood shavings and helping with glue


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Whew! You've really been productive, and worn out your shop assistant. That's a nice big space to make a mess in!


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I find I spend as much time cleaning the shop as I did on the project that I trashed the shop with.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Sooooo now you can sit back and enjoy the Christmas Season. Have fun.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, looks like the dust was flying. What did you make?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wayne,
Mostly I made boxes, portable writing desk, dreidel, puzzles, a couple of guitar picks, cutting boards, and a mess.


----------

